

Objective-C Tricks: #1 Ternary Operations - sbkirk
http://toastmo.com/blog/2012/10/24/objective-c-tricks-number-1-ternary-operations/
Objective-C is a reflective and powerful object-oriented language. When first starting (or looking) at the syntax, many react fearfully to the verbosity and square brackets. Many rarely get beyond the basics they learned when making their first app, but there are many unused abilities in Objective-C.
======
andymoe
This really does not make the code more readable especially the last method
show that's even less explicit.

